# Best toys ever?



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

What is your puppy's favorite toy ever?

I'm going shopping for doggie toys today!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Absolutely the puppy kong and any kind of tug toys you can find. Nylabones are a must !

Hey, where in NC are you? I have family down there! I visit all of the time!

Best,
Andrea


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi, ever since they were puppies, mine have enjoyed the petite flexible Nylabones. They are available at Petsmart in the back where they have the toys hanging from the display. They like the durable Nylabones also. These are the non-edible ones. Mine are really hard chewers and all these years I think I have only thrown away a couple because they had almost worn away the nub on the end, which is when they say to discard it. 

Mine also love the Nylafloss. There are other brands but they are made of cotton. These are an inert material that if eaten does not cause harm. I could not find them locally but they are available here:

Nylafloss - Valley Vet

Kallie loves the little mini-soccer ball that is available at Petsmart. She walks around with it in her mouth. 

It's so exciting getting ready for a puppy's arrival, isn't it!! Such a great time in life!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

my dogs like anything plush... mini likes the squeaky ones...lol.

as for chews/treats, they both LOVE the healthy edible nylabones, bully springs/flossies and chicken jerkey.

and a great treat for training are cheerio's. they are small, and if you want they are easily breakable to make them smaller as well.










how exciting!!







can't wait until she's home with you!!


----------



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

Lol.. Tammy said Pheobe loves honey nut cheerios!

Thanks for the recs.. I will get a nylabone.. maybe they have nylafloss at petsmart?

I'm making a petsmart run now for toys









I have a feeling I'm going to go overboard









This is especially exciting.. I've never had a dog before!!


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> What is your puppy's favorite toy ever?
> 
> I'm going shopping for doggie toys today!![/B]



HI!!! Your getting a Ta Jon pup?! than a small, flat type, stuffed animal would be a good choice! I have a boy Tristan, and from the second he came home here, he wanted ALL the soft flat animal type toys with squeeky's








Mr. skunk was a favorite and Mr. Rabbit and Mr. blue dog lol Our latest addition from the akc toy collection is a trout lol, all material made, and small, rather than being like a stuffed toy. I tried to send pics but dont have the time to try and resize than post them.

Someone mentioned a nylabone........that was popular here for awhile too.

Congrats on your new little girl Phoebe









Oh good grief! Im sorry about the monster picture........lol I thought I had removed it!!!!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> What is your puppy's favorite toy ever?
> 
> I'm going shopping for doggie toys today!![/B]


Lexi's most favoritest toy ever is her pink "Kate Spayed" purse that she got from her Auntie Ann Marie & a Buttercup.







She also loves her red & white plush "donut" ring which she sticks her nose in and then tosses up into the air. Gracie's favorite toys are balls. I have a couple PetStages balls that she absolutely loves.
Jingle ball
Teether ball


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy loved digging the bees out of the hive......stuffed bees in a stuffed hive that is.

Here's a puppy pic of her with them.

[attachment=22974:attachment] 

Oh, how she's grown up. Well, matured anyway.

She would put her head totally inside the hive to see if there were anymore bees. LOL


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> Cosy loved digging the bees out of the hive......stuffed bees in a stuffed hive that is.
> 
> Oh, how she's grown up. Well, matured anyway.
> 
> She would put her head totally inside the hive to see if there were anymore bees. LOL[/B]


LMBO, Brit!! Did she get her head stuck? When Gracie was younger, she would stick her whole head in the hive and then not be able to get it out. She would walk around with this beehive stuck on her head until mommy rescued her. It was hysterical!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

The only thing Sparkey likes is Itty Bitty Balls he wont play with anything else. we are constantly throwing these balls for him.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie has a few stuffed dogs that he likes. Small balls too. But his absolute fav is not really a toy--he loves his bully sticks. I think we've had the best luck with the Red Barn brand (I think that's the name brand). I get them at his vet's office. Every other brand doesn't last nearly as long as those. He just loves them.


----------



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for all of the reply.

ROTFL about the bee hive... where can I get one!!!!!


My daughter and I went shopping at petsmart and here is the list of what we got:

Petstages Mini Orca Ball With Rope
Petstages Mini Orca Bone
Petstages Toss and Shake
Booda Fresh N' Floss (Spearmint)
JW Good Cuz squeaky toy
Toy Shoppe Fetchables Dog Toy - catch ring
Toy Shoppe Playables Dog Toy - purple plush squeaky fish with rope
Curly Pets Stuffed Sheep

We also got some dog treats.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh yeah... i second the small balls!!







the kidz even steal my husband's golf balls!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> Kallie loves the little mini-soccer ball that is available at Petsmart. She walks around with it in her mouth.[/B]





The mini-soccer ball is one of Karli's favorites too.




Joy


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup loves that soccer ball too! she has three of them, in case one gets stuck somewhere and mommy forgets to get it out and then later forgets all about it completely.... (we always seem to find them on moving day though LOL)

her other three favorites:
fleece giraffe from petsmart (4.99, maybe?), it's her very first toy (she'll be 7 this september) and she loooooves mr giraffe. he's had tail replacement surgry, as well as an ear-ectomy, but he's doing well, and we have a back-up giraffe cadaver in case we need serious transplant surgeries in the future.

Piggy. and on an Aussie site, no less, the first site that came up when i googled it lol. i'm sure i got buttercup's piggy from petsmart or a local pet boutique, i can't remember. she looooves piggy. it's nasty, crunchy, gross, and has had approximately 25 surgically repaired parts.







piggy goes everywhere with her. we also have a backup piggy cadaver, just in case.

and a woobie. she has a small blankie/woobie from the target baby section. they dont make it anymore, and the only place i can find woobies with SQUEAKIES and not RATTLES are at babies'r'us, on occasion. either way, she wouldnt want a different one. 

she has a thousand toys, but these four get the most attention. right now, piggy is nestled right under her chin while she is napping. must protect the piggy.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> Thanks for all of the reply.
> 
> ROTFL about the bee hive... where can I get one!!!!![/B]


I got ours at sitstay.com last year. It was way cheaper there than anywhere else! We also got the hide-a-squirrel from there.







It came in a mini-size so the squirrels are perfect sized for the girls.
Hide a bee
Hide a squirrel


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

http://www.healthypets.com/hideabee.html?g...CFR43SgodARcIJA

The hide a bee is here and only $12.99


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=383169
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ROTFL, no but I have seen her with it on her head for a minute or two. She always used her front paws like hands and just popped it off. LOL We should have taken pics of those times.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm coming in late (as per usual) but I was going to recommend the 'Petstages' range - we have 2 of them, the Spider Ball and the Jingle Cage & they are an all time favourite!!! The Jingle Cage can keep Dakota entertained for HOURS!!

I gotta get us one of them bee hives!!! LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

They love their small plush toys with squeakies. Especially anything that's flat and easy to carry around in their mouth.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

So I go to www.sitstay.com to order the Hide a Bee for Dakota's birthday next month - great price, only $10.90 YAY







.... I thought oh while I'm here I'll pick up a few other bits & pieces ... my order ended up coming to a total of just under $24 ..... shipping to my foreign land .... FIFTY BUCKS! - Minimum!! If I spent $2 or $200, it's still a mimimum $50!!
















So not fair ..... good thing I didn't tell Dakota about it, she'd only be disappointed cause there's no way I'm paying $50 (well, closer to $60 Au) for the shipping of a $10.90 item! CRAZY!

Ok, I'm off to try www.healthypets.com ..... bet they don't even ship to this side of the planet .....

mumble, grumble, no fair, mumble, grumble, kicks rocks, mumbles .........


Edit: Getting better - Healthy Pets have them and they charge $28.50 minimum ..... PetCo only have Hide a Squirrel ...... I'm making it my mission in life to get my baby girl a Hide a Bee for her first birthday if it kills me!!!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh lord, Nemo only loves his Ducky







the thing is falling apart its pretty crunchy though.
He is never without it and wont play with anything else, but Ducky is on his way out soon...

Andrea


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I probably like buying toys more tha Atticus likes playing w/them







Atticus likes toys his size.. he likes his little ropes for chewing; he likes his little squeaky toys for playing fetch with; but their doesn't seem to be one particular one he's excited about. I liked that bee one..I may have to find that. I also like the website dogtoys.com - because you just tell them how big your dog is and all the size appropriate toys pop up.

Happy Shopping!!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Winnie absolutely loves playing with her interactive Pipsqueak plush animals. She has the duck and the donkey. We never thought she'd be able to throw it around hard enough to elicit the sound, but she can easily now and she ADORES it! They come in a variety of different animals with removable "voice boxes" which are snuggly tucked inside and secured with velcro. Here's just one of the sites where you can order. 

http://www.calvetsupply.com/

I also got her "Snuggle Puppy" which she loves to nap on. It must remind her of lying next to her mom or littermates. I got it from Sitstay.com.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Nothing beats the good old squeaker ball. And the empty toilet roll.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Nothing beats the good old squeaker ball. And the empty toilet roll.[/B]


lol...mass and mini are fighting (play fighting) over an empty toilet paper roll as i type this!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou's favorite toys are the baby toys that rattle because I have never heard him being able to squeak a squeak toy but he can shake and rattle the baby toys. He also likes the 88 cent toys at Wal - Mart.


----------



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

> Winnie absolutely loves playing with her interactive Pipsqueak plush animals. She has the duck and the donkey. We never thought she'd be able to throw it around hard enough to elicit the sound, but she can easily now and she ADORES it! They come in a variety of different animals with removable "voice boxes" which are snuggly tucked inside and secured with velcro. Here's just one of the sites where you can order.
> 
> http://www.calvetsupply.com/
> 
> I also got her "Snuggle Puppy" which she loves to nap on. It must remind her of lying next to her mom or littermates. I got it from Sitstay.com.[/B]




I love love the calvet supply selection.. check out the mailman!
http://www.calvetsupply.com/index.asp?Page...&ProdID=877

I may *need* the calvet set of 8 pipsqueaks!!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

> the buttercup loves that soccer ball too! she has three of them, in case one gets stuck somewhere and mommy forgets to get it out and then later forgets all about it completely.... (we always seem to find them on moving day though LOL)
> 
> her other three favorites:
> fleece giraffe from petsmart (4.99, maybe?), it's her very first toy (she'll be 7 this september) and she loooooves mr giraffe. he's had tail replacement surgry, as well as an ear-ectomy, but he's doing well, and we have a back-up giraffe cadaver in case we need serious transplant surgeries in the future.
> ...


Too funny I ended up laughing out loud when I read this and Im at work. They know my job isn't funnyand wonder why Im laughing. Love the part about the cadaver backups I'll have to remember that one. Lily seems to like the toys that Tinkerbell has already gutted and killed. Funny How they have their favoites. I really like the AKC toys very well made. 




> Cosy loved digging the bees out of the hive......stuffed bees in a stuffed hive that is.
> 
> Here's a puppy pic of her with them.
> 
> ...



Cosy is so cute I just want to hug and kiss her. What an adorable face.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey loves the green moonie from Pet Edge.

http://www.petedge.com/shopping/product/de...D=3088&AS=1

This is her all time favorite toy. I call her the moonie girl and tell her there are support groups for little moonie girls.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

too many good toys mentioned here. Lily is going to love it. I ordered the bee hive and squirl tree. Lily says give my Momma more good toy sites.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, my Cloud was obsessed with toys by Lanco company. This is a spanish latex toy maker. They have very cute little toys. His absolute fav was his latex sneaker. He had a blue one we bought him when he came home from his breeder. He ruined that one during puppyhood, but got a red one that I still have. I actually took it out tonight and cried over it. 

I have several friends who find that their dogs favorite toys are these lanco ones. I think the plastic has an especially soft feel. I can never find them in the pet stores anymore, but happened across some when I was up in Montreal a couple of years ago and bought out the store. 

My rescue dogs seem to prefer the toys they came with. I never seem to be able to buy ones they like better. For example, Caly has this ugly plastic hammer that is really a child's toy. It is the only toy she ever played with, but she would chase it around like crazy.

Cameo has a few toys, but her all time favorite is this soft fuzzy carrot/man toy that her previous family named funnyman. She drags it around and it is as big as she is. It sleeps with us. She has cuter ones I have bought her (bunny, teddy). She likes them, but not as much as she likes funnyman.


----------

